# Fuse Panel on JD 1530



## jaka (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a fuse panel on my John Deere 1530 tractor just to the left and down from the steering wheel. It has a row of fuses and the fuses are appx. 3/32" in diameter and about 1/2" long. I have the service manual and this panel and its fuses are not mentioned in it. Is this a new add-on for an old tractor or am I missing something?


----------

